# What an Experience!!



## JKC84 (Apr 11, 2013)

Last night I took my first degree initiation with two other new initiates and i had the blessings of going first and being able to witness the other two brothers go through theirs and man oh man what a mind blowing and emotional experience. 5 years of personal research on this fraternity and now I myself am apart if it. A night I will always remember! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations my brother. May you future travels be blessed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 11, 2013)

John Schnitz said:


> Congratulations my brother. May you future travels be blessed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD



Thank You Brother!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CzarAlexis (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations Brother!

I too was initiated with two others and I also had the good fortune to go first and witness the initiation in its entirely. 

It truly is amazing!  I'm glad you were able to witness that. Make sure you attend others and get in on them as much as you can. They help not only in your upcoming memory work but in deeper understanding of the degree itself. Learn!

:-D


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 11, 2013)

CzarAlexis said:


> Congratulations Brother!
> 
> I too was initiated with two others and I also had the good fortune to go first and witness the initiation in its entirely.
> 
> ...



Thank you brother, and yes I plan on taking part in many of the imitations. It was definitely a surreal moment. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats Brother. Watching and being part of other degrees will greatly help in understanding what you just went through and your upcoming proficiency work.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations on being initiated into The Craft.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Todd Robinson (Apr 12, 2013)

Congratulations!

We had 5 candidates in my class but one couldn't make it that nite due to work. I entered 3rd out of 4 so I got to watch the last candidate after me take his Obligation.

The Master arraigned for the lodge in an adjacent town to confer a courtesy  degree on our 5th candidate the following week. I figured I'd go to see him go thru the degree. It was great to see the whole ritual again (a few times over since the other lodge had their own candidates) just a week after I went thru it. It helped things sink in quite a bit.

Needless to say, I went to the other lodges 2nd & 3rd degrees to get the same benefit. 

I like to go to different lodges and watch their degree work. Although the ritual is the same throughout the jurisdiction, each lodge has their own unique customs.

Enjoy!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## shadowwalker (Apr 12, 2013)

I took my EA alone.  I had been doing my work for about a month when our WM took me to a lodge in a neighboring town where they were doing an EA degree.  It sure is inspiring to see it.  I have just became active again after several years of not being able to attend lodge.  I look forward to attending and hopefully participating in helping more Brothers enjoy the beauty and Brotherhood of our Craft.  Welcome Brother.


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 12, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> I took my EA alone.  I had been doing my work for about a month when our WM took me to a lodge in a neighboring town where they were doing an EA degree.  It sure is inspiring to see it.  I have just became active again after several years of not being able to attend lodge.  I look forward to attending and hopefully participating in helping more Brothers enjoy the beauty and Brotherhood of our Craft.  Welcome Brother.



Thank you brother. I as well look forward to attending more degree rituals. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the fraternity!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 12, 2013)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum. I was just initiated last month and you are right it is a wondeful thing to witness. It will also help for your memory work it has for me.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SheaW (Apr 13, 2013)

I was initiated last week! What an experience. 

It felt like an experience similar to being a young child going to a theatre for the first time. Being involved in something bigger and more emotional to understand at that moment. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

